# Steam Powered Giraffe



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2016)

I love this band so much.
I'm planning to cosplay as Rabbit next month,she's my favorite and overall she's a really nice/talented and adorable person.
Their music is fantastic along with their performances/makeup/outfits and everything else.
They even have a comic on their website that Rabbit and Hatchworth update/draw/write themselves all about the band members.

Their Youtube: www.youtube.com: Steam Powered Giraffe
Their website: Steam Powered Giraffe | Official Website of Steam Powered Giraffe


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 29, 2016)

Honestly they aren't even close to my "favorite group" and the only song I like of theirs is Captain Albert Alexander, they have pretty good showmanship.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 29, 2016)

Faunosaurus said:


> Honestly they aren't even close to my "favorite group" and the only song I like of theirs is Captain Albert Alexander, they have pretty good showmanship.



Well not everyone is going to enjoy the same things as much the next person.
But hey,at least you like something about them.


----------



## *Seamonkey*~wren (Mar 29, 2016)

I think their cool but i honestly can't watch their videos cause their movements freak me out hardcore, i don't know if its the constant smooth robotic motions or what! But some of their songs are quite good! I really like their song Honeybee, but i found them through their cover of Diamonds.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 29, 2016)

They sound pretty good! I'll have to look up more of their stuff. Honestly when I saw the name of the thread I thought of the Greatest Warriors episode... Gas Powered Stick


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

*Seamonkey*~wren said:


> I think their cool but i honestly can't watch their videos cause their movements freak me out hardcore, i don't know if its the constant smooth robotic motions or what! But some of their songs are quite good! I really like their song Honeybee, but i found them through their cover of Diamonds.



They're actually really great at pantomiming!
It really helps with their robotic movements,and generally keeping the look of what they want going without a problem.
I thought it would be really hard to get used to doing those movements for when I cosplay as Rabbit,but it turned out to be a lot of fun and it sort of teaches you more about how your body can move.
Honeybee is a really great song,Rabbit does such a fantastic job and their cover of Diamonds is fantastic,better then the real song if you ask me.
If you do anymore searching of their songs,check out some of their new ones like Prepare for boarding,soliton and plenty others.
I really enjoy them,it's always great when the song tells a story and the old fashioned/steampunk vibe is icing on the cake.



Moondoggy said:


> They sound pretty good! I'll have to look up more of their stuff. Honestly when I saw the name of the thread I thought of the Greatest Warriors episode... Gas Powered Stick



Gas Powered Stick,lol that's great.
They're awesome,I'm glad I could introduce them to others here,the fandom for SPG is really close knit but at the same time heavily spread out so you just dont know who's into it.
Even their little Vlogs are adorable since they do them in character for the most part while they're setting up and stuff,they really stick to their guns.
Glad I could show you something new!


----------



## galaxy-meow (Mar 30, 2016)

Ah, I use to watch them perform when they were in San Diego years ago. IDK if they're still in the area though since they've certainly grown in popularity!
Their showmanship is fantastic. I honestly don't listen to their music outside of seeing them live those few times, but I definitely enjoyed it when I did. Although, since I don't keep up with them, when members got phased out it confused each time I saw them.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

galaxy-meow said:


> Ah, I use to watch them perform when they were in San Diego years ago. IDK if they're still in the area though since they've certainly grown in popularity!
> Their showmanship is fantastic. I honestly don't listen to their music outside of seeing them live those few times, but I definitely enjoyed it when I did. Although, since I don't keep up with them, when members got phased out it confused each time I saw them.




You'd have to check their main site,I know they have a schedule for performances there.
As for members,it's just 
Hatchworth,Spine and Rabbit now and probably for good.
Rabbit went through her transition and all that,even got her name changed legally to Isabella a short while ago which is all awesome as heck.


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

What a name for a band ;{


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

Damn, I just checked them out on YouTube, I thought I have weird musical tastes


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Mar 31, 2016)

by request of the original poster i've locked this thread!


----------

